# sunk my brute



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey guys i sunk my 650brute sat nite at redcreek . water through muffler. there was water in the carbs, both cyl. ,and in oil. took carbs off and cleaned them out blew all water out of cyl and changed the oil. been workin on it for almost 5hrs. and wont start. got gas, got fire but seems to be a little weak. compression seem to be stong on both cyl. any ideas on why it wont start?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

*sunk my 650*

well i sunk my brute lastnite, it had water in both carbs, cyl and oil. took carbs off and cleaned them blew water out cyls and changed the oil. it still wont start. gas is good to carbs and have fire on both plugs but seems to me to be a little weak . any ideas on what i am missing . compression seems strong on both cyls


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

did it roll over or did you just get to deep?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I sunk mine sat night as well but am not in as rough shape as tim, but am still having problems with my 650 brute. Drained everything, checked belt and clutch, pulled plastics off looking for anything obvious but no luck. runs ok, but no top end power, used too hit 60 mph on the road and now struggels with hittin 35 ish. I am stumped right now. This is my first machine so if u know of anything big or small that could be causing this please let me know


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

wasnt over the racks , eased in to a hole and decide to back out when i let off the gas to shift in reverse it died and muffler was under water


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i merged this thread with the other one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy said:


> I sunk mine sat night as well but am not in as rough shape as tim, but am still having problems with my 650 brute. Drained everything, checked belt and clutch, pulled plastics off looking for anything obvious but no luck. runs ok, but no top end power, used too hit 60 mph on the road and now struggels with hittin 35 ish. I am stumped right now. This is my first machine so if u know of anything big or small that could be causing this please let me know


does the bike spit and sputter a lot? any flashing on the display?



tims 650brute said:


> wasnt over the racks , eased in to a hole and decide to back out when i let off the gas to shift in reverse it died and muffler was under water


sorry to hear man. what all came of it? milked oil? hydrolock?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya I get some low/mid rpm sputter but when you push on her a bit she straightens out but doesn't have any power too er no flashing lights tho


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea mine hydrolocked but i took plugs out and carbs off and blew out cyls with air compressor. it turns over but doesnt even try to start, not even with starter fluid.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy said:


> ya I get some low/mid rpm sputter but when you push on her a bit she straightens out but doesn't have any power too er no flashing lights tho


did you drain the carb bowls?



tims 650brute said:


> yea mine hydrolocked but i took plugs out and carbs off and blew out cyls with air compressor. it turns over but doesnt even try to start, not even with starter fluid.


did you check to make sure you had spark? if you do perhaps your rings are seized and the compression is too low to try to start. 
if that's the case pour 10 to 15ml of oil into each spark plug hole.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

no i did not, is there any info on the site too guide me on that as I am new too this stuff


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's going to be yor problem then.
on each carb there's a drain tube attached to the bottom. 
near that tube is a screw. loosed the screw and water will drain out then gas. 
i do not have pics .


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

k thank you i will try that next, if u got anything else that could be possible please let me know as I am on a ltd time line as my dad wants his garage back lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i just put some oil in each cyl and it fired right up . so what should i do know?just let it run and the rings will unseize


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy said:


> k thank you i will try that next, if u got anything else that could be possible please let me know as I am on a ltd time line as my dad wants his garage back lol


once you drain the bowls if should run like it did before. you will be good to go after that. should take you just a few mins to drain them.



tims 650brute said:


> i just put some oil in each cyl and it fired right up . so what should i do know?just let it run and the rings will unseize


yeah yer good to go now.
if the oil is clean, safe to ride.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

when draining the carbs, is it just a small hose that runs down with a plug in it. If so how much fuel should come out, as I have found the hose and drained it (NASTY stuff outta it) and it has a gas smell but no fuel, should I fire up too get some fuel pressure up?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

already changed the oil . let her run till the fan came on so i know it was at ridin temp, kill it and then fired her right back up. it smoked just long enough to burn the oil out the cyl and then cleared up good. i have another question about the dreaded dead miss at idle, what causes and how to fix?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i found that u have to spin it over to get more fuel flow once the the bowls are empty. and u need to do that a few times . it took me about a coke can to get all the water out my carbs


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this is what a good forum is all about. good answers from guys with experence. thanks phreebsd


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

and thanks to my mimb brother who i ran into in the sinkhole for helpin me push her out.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

so I should be gettin a decent flow outta that hose? I am just trying too make sure I have the right hose as I pulled the plug off the end of one and got a bit but I wanna make sure I got the right hose as I can't really track this one too well


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

wait I think I got er now, not sure what that first drain was for, but its empty now lol. Found the one off the 2 bowls and where it y's and than down onto the left side of the machine. Gonna try that hopefully it works


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats the one it takes a small allen wrench to lossen the drain screws.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya thats the one I got, just in a delema and dont have the right allen wrench lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just remember it metric so where did u sink urs at


----------



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

when you drain your carbs the hose doesnt have a plug in it , the hose with the plug in it is routed to your airbox. you need the hose right off the bottom of the carbs on the shifter side of the bike I think. anyway it is 1 hose that y's into 2 hoses right before the carb drain screw. the carb drain screws are on the bottom side of the carbs(1 on each carb) and it has a allen head screw to drain them. the four wheeler has a electric fuel pump so you dont have to turn it over to flush the carbs just keep turning the key on it will pump gas for a couple sec.s and stop then turn the key off and back on again. I have a 700 prairie and all I ride in is water, so I have been thru this alot!!!


----------



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

oops I posted that reply before I noticed the second page you already had.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

once you get that drained it'll be running like it did before. i have faith!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

All that, and still off, idles good, mid range is rough, high range feels ok. Gettin backfires on the throttle downs. Rear Spark plug came out clean front had a hint of dark, didn't think it was that bad before, but now after all this, I'm pretty sure/really hoping that I just fouled that plug. Gonna pick up new plugs sometime this week and try and get them in next weekend. HOPEFULLY solves this problem. Thank you all for your info and advice. GREATLY appreciated as I am on a college student budget and can't afford shop rate right now but still wanna get DIRTY. Once again thank you very much and I'll keep posting info on if plugs fix er


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let us know, mate.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

if you look on, left side of home form screen, under reference libary, they have detailed steps, to help, under "Recover a sund quad", lots of good info there, did you use any seafoam in gas, or oil?, might help


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ok so I swapped plugs and still got problems, idle is still good but mid and high are still rough, almost sounds like a miss. Also gettin a lot of backfires on the throttle down. I'm running out of ideas now and starting too get frustrated. ANY ideas I will try, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

wish i could help...
but i wanted to say this,
this site is great!
to bad more forums werent like this one....
brotha's helpin each other out!
WOOT!

MIMB for tEh win!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

It is an awsome sute for help. Have received a lot of great help from it just need that lilttle bit more lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you sunk it in muddy water you are likely going to have to pull the carbs and clean them. dirt can clog the jets pretty easy.
sucks i know , but this is likely the resolution to your current problems.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i noticed in the reference libary the link to how to recover a sunk quad is not working can anyone fix that


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well I got some more info that I hope will help diagnose the problem. I have it all opened up, ran some sea foam through the carbs, didn't do much. But while doing so I started getting blow back out of the carbs at mid rpm. Now the weird thing I ran into was it started on the back carb, so I changed out that plug with a new one and the back carb blow back stopped but the front started doing it. Thats got me all confused as now I have replaced both plugs with NGK's and ya now I'm lost. I was getting nervous that I bent a rod or burnt a valve or something but when it changed carbs that kinda threw a wrench in that, but it still lingers in my mind lol as that probably wont be a cheap fix. SOOO if you guys happen too have crossed this problem before let me know, I'm gonna work on gettin too the carbs and cleaning them up hoping for the best. thanks


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Hey BigIzzy, I have had to do the carb cleaning on mine before. Its not that bad once you get all the plastics and air box mess off. While you got the plastic off go ahead and replace the factory connector from the two carb vents if you haven't already done so. Thats where my gunk got into the carbs. A simple plastic T will work fine. Let us know how its going. Also, sometimes the carb cleaner can cause the bowls to stick a little causing the machine to flood out. Just bump the bottom of the carbs if this happens. Thank phreebsd for that hint.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Alright, So I caved, got frustrated and wasn't sure on the difficulty of pullin carbs and cleaning them soooooo I took it too the shop I got er done. I went in expecting the worst, the mech couldn't figure it out at first, got me worried but they figured it out and you guys were bang on. Apparently she took a good gulp of muddy water and both bowls were full of mud. Now while in there I had them set the valves (according too them a kawi recommendation after 150 hrs) and change the oil. NOW the hard part is the bill. lil over 5 bills too get her back, had too do some SERIOUS begging to the parents too get it, but I'm goin too get it tonight and riding when I get er home. Thanks for the help guys, and I'll be back looking for help again sometime cause I can't afford too take it too them again LOL.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

theres alot of good info on this site . u need to be able to fix what u mess up so listen to what others say and try to fix ur self , u will learn over time and soon have no need for the stealer dealer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

amen. we are here to help you do the work yourself to save you money


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tims 650brute said:


> i noticed in the reference libary the link to how to recover a sunk quad is not working can anyone fix that


i just now saw this post. i dont see anything wrong with it at this time.


----------

